# cocoa butter



## therockfishchef (Feb 2, 2006)

does anyone know where i can find this other than online. I live 40 miles north of boston I can't seem to find this product anywhere near my home. where do pastry chefs usually buy this? Any help would be much appreciated....I want to thin chocolate to spray.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm sure there's other places that are cheaper, but one that comes to mind would be Albert Uster http://www.auiswiss.com


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

therockfishchef,
Is there a reason for not purchasing online? Some of your bigger food purveyors will get it for you but the upcharge will be the same or more than the postage.
Uster... is good a little pricey
Pastrychef central..
chef rubber.. good prices on some stuff
I use all these and have had nothing but good experiences.
pan
ps I'm sure there has to be a gourmet food distributor between you and B.


----------



## therockfishchef (Feb 2, 2006)

no online is ok i thought there may be another market that uses it like candle making or something and i could go pick some up a little easyer than ordering online


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Let me suggest to you that since you are so close to Boston with MAJOR hotels why not look up a couple of the major ones, call the kitchen and ask to speak to the Pastry Chef. Call mid afternoon after lunch. You will usually find them to be very helpful, and if you get real lucky they might sell you some of theirs. I've done it before, it's not out of the realm of possibility. At the least you might find a local source.


----------



## metrakay (Apr 1, 2005)

Depending on how much you need... If you only need a few ounces, try the local pharmacy (ask the pharmacist) and the local grocery (it should be with Crisco and coconut oil etc.). It sometimes comes in tubes or sticks lick Chapstick.

Good luck,

Metra


----------

